# Feels like spring finally



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

For the past 2 days, the weather has been great, sunny, warm and no more jackets  Dogs are loving it because it means more walkies.

Bear enjoying the warm weather 


















these are from today Big smile after our walk


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. You have such beautiful dogs! And they always look so happy!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you. I do my best to make them happy and i guess i do pretty good as they seem that way


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Always lovely to see your two 

Almost time to open the pool!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

we might open it in may because its not warm enough to swim but its getting there  Cali will be thrilled


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It's almost warm enough here in Texas too. Although we are under tornado watch right now. No fun at all.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

we were under tornado watch from forgot what they named it lol, but we had heavy rain where some places were flooded, power outage, lots of broken trees from high winds, it was no fun.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah its really crazy. Especially since I lived in California most of my life and have only recently started living in Texas.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Down here we have just kissed goodbye to the lovely hot summer we have been having, 5 months or so of it and within 48 hours the season went from summer to autumn, or fall as you Americans call it. The greyhounds had to wear pyjamas for the first time in ages to bed last night as the temperature dropped quite dramatically (for us).


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

sozzle said:


> Down here we have just kissed goodbye to the lovely hot summer we have been having, 5 months or so of it and within 48 hours the season went from summer to autumn, or fall as you Americans call it. The greyhounds had to wear pyjamas for the first time in ages to bed last night as the temperature dropped quite dramatically (for us).


Oh wow. That's crazy! Such a drastic change so fast! Haha.


----------

